# Assignement project (Name gathering and feedbacks)



## jovince3000 (May 26, 2015)

First and foremost, this is a long post. You have been warned.

I would like to use this section of the forum and create assignments that would give a good reason for everybody ( myself included) to practice specific techniques or way to shoot. This thread is to receive your opinion on the project and to know if :

1: People are interested to participate, both as critiques and participant, since I plan on putting a lot of time into working these assignments, I don't want to to theses for nothing.
2: If some member of the forum would like to dedicate a bit of their time to the project too. Mainly provide assignments ideas, critiques and guidelines to the participant.
3: After reading the project's line, if there's anything you'd like to add or redo.

You will want more detail on the project I have in head, so here it is :



Spoiler: The project



Every fixed interval ( most likely a week), an assignment would be posted.

The type of assignment can vary. It could go from shooting landscapes, shooting square, shooting a particular Focal length, to a particular subject or even to research how to and build a pinhole camera. 

Every member will be welcomed to participate, new to experienced. The point is not to win, but to practice and receive feedback. 

During the week, member who decided to participate would post their assignment picture in the thread. Forum member would then provide feedback on if the assignment was well executed, what could be redone, and general critique on the picture. A form would be provided to assure that critiques are as constructive as they could be.
At the end of the week, a poll could or could not be created in a new thread with every entry of the week, and people would vote for their favourite, this is a totally optional part of the project.
I will personally invest time to produce the assignment, rules and other details along the way
If the project is well received and members show interest, a test run will be done Monday the 1st of June. This will allow me to test member's interest in the project and look at what work and doesn't work.
After the test run, a new thread would be created, this thread would be to receive comments on if people would like more of it, what they would change, if they liked the experience and the project.




Any comment, feedback or idea is welcomed. I'd like to reach as many people as possible with this project, hopefully help some along the way. And most important, have fun doing it. I feel many forumer ( myself included ) would gain a lot from a weekly based assignment and it could be a good opportunity to explore new area.

Have a nice day!

UPDATED :​


Spoiler: Rules and guidelines



Assignment: (blank)

Detailed explanation: (blank)

Duration : From Friday the 29th of May to Friday the 5th 23:59 of June


Overview of event:

The weekly assignment challenge has for objective to give you a task to perform for the duration of the week. The main goal is to offer practices guidelines to both novices and experts who wish to either try something new or to hone skills that are already acquired. Each Friday, a new assignment will be published, and the previous one will enter a voting state where member can vote on their favorites. Even though there is a competition aspect to it, the main purpose is to offer members the chance to restrict themselves to a very specific task and practice a certain skill.

Any member of the forum are welcomed to join at any time during the duration of the challenge, the only requirement is that you publish your picture here in this thread. Members, participants or not, are also encouraged to offer pointers, advices and ideas to the work they see, as the participants can decide to completely redo their assignment and post a new entry at any time as long as it does not pass the deadline.

As the forum’s theme subject, the challenges will be photography related, however, certain challenges can stray slightly from that theme and propose Post processing challenges, for example.


Key rules and guidelines:

-Respect for each other and yourself is not an option, any work of any kind submitted to the challenge that have excessive racist, politic, religious shaming, pornographic content or any other offensive subject will not be admitted in the contest and will be notified to the member staff. You are required to be polite at all time, as your entry to the challenge could be refused and your post notified to the staff.

-If the work you offer is NSFW, you are required to post it in a spoiler with obvious warning. The challenges will not deliberately ask for that type of work, but that type of entry is also accepted to a certain point. Common sense is asked.

-To participate, you are required to post a picture of the work that was asked.  Only pictures that have been taken during the duration of the challenge will be accepted. As such, you may be required to provide the .exif file of the picture or other proof if need be.

-You can decide to send a new entry at all time during the challenge duration, although, only your latest submission will be taken for the voting thread.

-You can send any amount of new entry, there is no cap limit of any kind as long as you do not pass the deadline. Just don’t spam either.

-Members of the forum are welcomed to offer critiques and guideline on how the participant could improve their submission. Participants are also asked to critiques other’s entry and offer advice to their concurrent, any participant that blatantly does not offer or shame other’s work to give themselves an advantages in the voting thread will simply not be allowed to participate in the competition phase and may or may not be excluded from future challenges as well.

-Once the deadline is met, no other entry is allowed. Time is calculated with the GTM -5 Eastern Time, so plan accordingly. The challenge then enter it’s second phase. A new thread will be created with the final entry of each participant. Members can now vote for their favorites.

-The final and most important rule is to have fun.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 26, 2015)

I like it and would participate when time allows. I'm sure bugs will crop up as they always do but it appears to be a sound framework. Perhaps a years project subjects in concrete before proceeding from the test? Weekly may be a bit ambitious for both you and the participants.

However I have one question. Do you realize the scope and time demand of what you're proposing? You'll need help or perhaps a rotation of "facilitators" to keep it rolling. Life gets in the way of even the best plans.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for your interest !

Actually, what I had in mind were quick, easy assignments that anyone can do if they invested an hour or two. The point in these would be to give people who have "no inspiration" a very precise topic that they could easily find and shoot it or give idea for people to try some quick new thing they aren't used to. Look at it as the homework you were doing back in school, except that you actually want to do them. Nothing that required major time investments ( even though those are fun too) and dedication to do.

I'm well aware of the work that the plan involve, but at the same time. The main work is going to be at the beginning, establishing rules and guidelines. After that, it is mostly a matter of coming up with the assignments, presenting them and then offer guidelines and critiques to the participant.

For each assignments, the only entry for it would be to post the result on the thread, so people would be free to join or not, depending on if they decide to perform the task proposed and post the result before the deadline.

A quick rundown would be this :

-Monday, I post the new assignment
-X amount of participant post their picture of the task they did during the week.
-Forum member offer critiques and guidelines
-Participants can decide to stay with their initial work, or can completely redo the assignment and offer a new, redone image.
-Deadline end, I gather the entry and cast a vote.

-Restart

I estimate about 3 hours of work per week from my part after the initial set of rules and conducts are established. I'm more than capable of offering that.


----------



## snowbear (May 26, 2015)

I would probably participate, as time permits.


----------



## waday (May 26, 2015)

jovince3000 said:


> Thanks for your interest !
> 
> Actually, what I had in mind were quick, easy assignments that anyone can do if they invested an hour or two. The point in these would be to give people who have "no inspiration" a very precise topic that they could easily find and shoot it or give idea for people to try some quick new thing they aren't used to. Look at it as the homework you were doing back in school, except that you actually want to do them. Nothing that required major time investments ( even though those are fun too) and dedication to do.
> 
> ...


I'd participate as I can, but I think you're grossly underestimating the time involved from all parties. IMO, one week is too short of a time period for all of this to take place.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 26, 2015)

waday said:


> I'd participate as I can, but I think you're grossly underestimating the time involved from all parties. IMO, one week is too short of a time period for all of this to take place.



What do you think would be the appropriate amount of time then? Do you have those kind of "I just go out and shoot" day, and if yes, at what interval ?

I personally keep a day open in the week ( generally sunday) where I just go out and shoot something. Can be for an hour, 2, 5 or even all day. I then use part of that schedule where I limit myself very strictly to do something that I'm not used to (assignments).

I'm going on the assumption ( and maybe that's what I am wrong to do) that other member have these kind of open schedule. And maybe would like to have some challenge and limits that are imposed as to explore new things and practice. I get that many on the forum may have tights schedules, but if these people simply cannot afford the time, they can always join in the next week or when they do have free time. The point is not for people to create free time for the assignments, but to effectively use the free time they already have when they do.

If really people find that the timeframe is too constraining though, I'm more than willing to listen.


----------



## waday (May 26, 2015)

I typically have 'a lot' going on, especially on weekends, so I stick to once a planned outing at least once a month.

Before we go too far, I want to make sure we're on the same track... are you saying that participants would have one week to take pictures and then voting and whatnot would take place after the week (greater than one week timeline for one assignment), or are you saying that pictures, voting, comments, etc are all taking place within a one week timeline?


----------



## jovince3000 (May 26, 2015)

Ah, sorry I didn't made that clear. 

If for example the project started next week, the shooting assignment would be from Monday the 1st to Sunday the 7th, people could comment the moment you post your pictures. So if you posted your work on the 2nd, they could comment your work right there. You can decide to redo the work you've done based on the critics you receive or keep it. 

Sunday the 7th at midnight is the deadline to post your picture. Monday the 8th's morning I gather the entry, cast a vote that goes on for the next week, Then post a new assignment that goes on from the 8th to the 14th. 

I hope I explained that well ?


----------



## waday (May 26, 2015)

jovince3000 said:


> Ah, sorry I didn't made that clear.
> 
> If for example the project started next week, the shooting assignment would be from Monday the 1st to Sunday the 7th, people could comment the moment you post your pictures. So if you posted your work on the 2nd, they could comment your work right there. You can decide to redo the work you've done based on the critics you receive or keep it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was thinking that all aspects would take place within a week. This makes sense.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 26, 2015)

No problem, thanks for your comments ^^


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 27, 2015)

Well........when do we start?


----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2015)

I suggest you might post assignments on Fridays so that those who have free time to shoot on weekends can shoot then and use evenings to edit and post.


----------



## limr (May 27, 2015)

So essentially, these would be like the monthly photo challenge, but weekly and not anonymous? 

I'd probably participate, time/opportunity permitting.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 27, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I suggest you might post assignments on Fridays so that those who have free time to shoot on weekends can shoot then and use evenings to edit and post.



That, is an excellent idea, I will do that. thanks!



MartinCrabtree said:


> Well........when do we start?



Friday is going to be the test run, I will set up the basics rule and do another post to make sure theses are clear for everyone.



limr said:


> So essentially, these would be like the monthly photo challenge, but weekly and not anonymous?



Exactly, since those are oriented for "practice" more than showing off your work, I find that the anonymous aspect is more or less needed and require more work from the organizer's part too.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 27, 2015)

I just finished the basic set of rules for the challenges. Is there anything anybody would like to add of change ? Any question either ? I'd like to make sure rules are clear for everybody so as there is no misunderstanding. 



Spoiler: Rules 1.0



Assignment: (blank)

Detailed explanation: (blank)

Duration : From Friday the 29th of May to Friday the 5th 23:59 of June


Overview of event:

The weekly assignment challenge has for objective to give you a task to perform for the duration of the week. The main goal is to offer practices guidelines to both novices and experts who wish to either try something new or to hone skills that are already acquired. Each Friday, a new assignment will be published, and the previous one will enter a voting state where member can vote on their favorites. Even though there is a competition aspect to it, the main purpose is to offer members the chance to restrict themselves to a very specific task and practice a certain skill.

Any member of the forum are welcomed to join at any time during the duration of the challenge, the only requirement is that you publish your picture here in this thread. Members, participants or not, are also encouraged to offer pointers, advices and ideas to the work they see, as the participants can decide to completely redo their assignment and post a new entry at any time as long as it does not pass the deadline.

As the forum’s theme subject, the challenges will be photography related, however, certain challenges can stray slightly from that theme and propose Post processing challenges, for example.


Key rules and guidelines:

-Respect for each other and yourself is not an option, any work of any kind submitted to the challenge that have excessive racist, politic, religious shaming, pornographic content or any other offensive subject will not be admitted in the contest and will be notified to the member staff. You are required to be polite at all time, as your entry to the challenge could be refused and your post notified to the staff.

-If the work you offer is NSFW, you are required to post it in a spoiler with obvious warning. The challenges will not deliberately ask for that type of work, but that type of entry is also accepted to a certain point. Common sense is asked.

-To participate, you are required to post a picture of the work that was asked.  Only pictures that have been taken during the duration of the challenge will be accepted. As such, you may be required to provide the .exif file of the picture or other proof if need be.

-You can decide to send a new entry at all time during the challenge duration, although, only your latest submission will be taken for the voting thread.

-You can send any amount of new entry, there is no cap limit of any kind as long as you do not pass the deadline. Just don’t spam either.

-Members of the forum are welcomed to offer critiques and guideline on how the participant could improve their submission. Participants are also asked to critiques other’s entry and offer advice to their concurrent, any participant that blatantly does not offer or shame other’s work to give themselves an advantages in the voting thread will simply not be allowed to participate in the competition phase and may or may not be excluded from future challenges as well.

-Once the deadline is met, no other entry is allowed. Time is calculated with the GTM -5 Eastern Time, so plan accordingly. The challenge then enter it’s second phase. A new thread will be created with the final entry of each participant. Members can now vote for their favorites.

-The final and most important rule is to have fun.


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2015)

Good write-up you did, and it sounds interesting. I'll probably be willing to give some of these a whirl.


----------



## jovince3000 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try to make it interesting for everybody !


----------



## Dmariehill (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm late seeing this and I'm often limited on time, but I'm interested in trying to participate as I can. It sounds like a great way to try shooting something other than my kids. ;-)


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 1, 2015)

I've been following this thread ... and I really like the idea of getting all of us involved in assignments and improvements of our skills and experiences. I am reluctant to commit due to time ... a commodity which I am running short of these days. I do wish to commend you on your efforts and execution of this project. I am willing to participate whenever I can afford the time.

Gary


----------



## jovince3000 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dmariehill said:


> I'm late seeing this and I'm often limited on time, but I'm interested in trying to participate as I can. It sounds like a great way to try shooting something other than my kids. ;-)



You're welcome to join whenever you can! There is the first edition running right now as I speak if you want ( and have time) to join! Glad it interest you. 



Gary A. said:


> I've been following this thread ... and I really like the idea of getting all of us involved in assignments and improvements of our skills and experiences. I am reluctant to commit due to time ... a commodity which I am running short of these days. I do wish to commend you on your efforts and execution of this project. I am willing to participate whenever I can afford the time.
> 
> Gary



Thank you Gary! Greatly appreciated, I'm doing it for myself, so I thought I might as well share with others. The assignments I give here are the ones I personally give myself weekly, so the additional amount of time and involvement to run this project is minimal on my part. Don't bother with commitment, the whole point of this project is that there is none for everybody. You participate if you have the will to, and the time. There is always next week to join (or the ones after). You're welcome to join whenever ! thanks for your interest. Heck, even -I- who run the project will have to skip on the task sometime, so no hard feelings ^^.


----------

